# Kein Zündfunken auf einem Zylinder.



## gummimannzocker (9. Juli 2012)

Moin Jungs. Ich habe folgendes Problem.. ich habe einen 9,9ps Mercury 2 Zyl. 2 Takt 96er Bj.

Nun hab ich das Problem, das ein Zylinder nicht läuft. Genauer gesagt läuft er mal mit und mal nicht. Hab ich bei einer Testfahrt festgestellt. Ausschliessen kann ich die Zündspule, die Zündkabel und Zündkerzen. Wenn ich die Kabel der Stromzufuhr zu den Zündspulen Messe( je ein Kabel vom cdi? oder wie heißt das Teil)
stelle ich fest, das auf einem Kabel beim durchziehen, je nach dem wie stark ich ziehe zw. 8 und 11Volt und auf dem anderen nur 0,2 und 0,5 Volt. Daher kann die Spule ja keine Spannung aufbauen richtig? also welche Möglichkeiten bleiben da noch. Kann das cdi schuldig sein?
Und hat jemand ein Bild mit dem teil, damit ich weis welches das ist? würde ja ein Bild von meinem Motor reinstellen aber irgendwie geht das nicht. Soll mich an den Admin wenden....naja...


Wäre toll wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.....


----------



## sipo (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kein Zündfunken auf einem Zylinder.*

Hallo 

das ist die cdi oder der geber beim der lima nennt man auch pick up aber ich nehme stark an das es die cdi ist da beim anderen ja strom voll ankommt also wechseln


----------



## gummimannzocker (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kein Zündfunken auf einem Zylinder.*

Danke für die Antwort. Aber was ist Pick up? und mit lima meinst du wohl Lichtmaschiene?.... was ich mich noch frage..die beiden Kabel die an die Spulen gehen, kommen aus einem großen schwarzen kasten. Ist das die cdi? und von daaus gehen mehrere Kabel an den   stator. Neben diesem Kasten ist ein kleines Modul mit Minus, Plus zum laden der Batterie. Ist ca.3 mal 3 cm groß. Was ist das?


----------



## sipo (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kein Zündfunken auf einem Zylinder.*

der kleine kasten ist der regler der die spannung auf 12 volt runter regelt 
und stator= Lima aber es ist die cdi 
hast du mal geschaut ob die kabel alle io sind bzw die stecker? 
am besten erstmal alle stecken mit kontaktspray aeinsprühen bzw wd40 geht auch


----------



## gummimannzocker (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kein Zündfunken auf einem Zylinder.*

Du meinst die Kontakte zwischen der lima und der cdi. Mach ich gleich morgen. Hätte ich auch mal früher drauf kommen Können. Vielleicht hab ich glück, denn die leistung des Motors ist ja mal da und mal nicht.  Ist die cdi das gleiche wie die Switch box? denn unter cdi kann ich keine ersatzteile finden.

Ich hatte auch schon nnur das eine Kabel dasd zur Zündspule geht in verdacht. Ader an dem ist nichts zu machen. Ist eingegossen im cdi.


----------



## sipo (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kein Zündfunken auf einem Zylinder.*

ja ist das gleiche aber schau erstmal die stecker nach mach das am besten bei allen steckern wo du dran kommst dann hast erstmal ruhe und schauen ob die kontakte oxidiert sind das sind dann aus wie grünes pulver villt hast du sowas ja schon mal gesehen


----------



## gummimannzocker (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kein Zündfunken auf einem Zylinder.*

Du meinst Grünspan. Sag mal kann man uber die  Nummer am Frostfropfen die Seriennummer des Motors herausbekommen, für evtl. Teile usw... hab probleme das Richtige Teil zu finden weil ich nur die Nummer habe. Wenn ja hast du ne Idee wie?  und sag mal wenn ich den Vergaser säubern möchte. Hab das noch nie gemacht, kann aber je nicht so schwer sein. Brauch ich da gleich einen Neuen Dichtungssatz, oder kann ich die alten wieder verwenden? die sind doch meistens geklebt oder ? gehen dann ja eh kaputt. Gruß...


----------



## bubi10_4 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kein Zündfunken auf einem Zylinder.*

Hallo gummimannzocker, Vergaser reinigen sollte kein Problem sein da Dichtung nicht geklebt ist oder sein sollte.

Gruß Mario


----------



## gummimannzocker (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kein Zündfunken auf einem Zylinder.*

Moin. 

Muss ich noch was wichtiges beachten? muss ich irgendwelche Teile markieren, damit sie wieder so drin landen, wie ich sie rausgeholt habe?


----------



## Franky (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kein Zündfunken auf einem Zylinder.*

Moin...
Willst Du wirklich nicht die Dichtungen austauschen, wenn Du den Vergaser schon auseinander nimmst und reinigst? Klingt fast nach halben Krams, und SO teuer sind die DIchtungen auch nicht.
Mir persönlich wäre es das auf jeden Fall wert - die Maschine muss zuverlässig laufen. Aussteigen und nach Hause schieben is schlecht...


----------



## Deep Down (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kein Zündfunken auf einem Zylinder.*

@gummianzocker
Ohoh, mir klingt das alles so vage was Du hier von Dir gibst, wonach das Risiko recht groß erscheint, dass Du da als offenbar unerfahrener Laie eher richtig was verschlimmbesserst!
Nur mal ein Beispiel: Baust Du da was falsch zusammen und der Zweitakter zieht (neben-)Luft, riskierst Du nen mächtig gewaltigen  Motorschaden!
Ich will Deinen Basteltrieb nicht bremsen, aber such Dir jemanden, der sich damit auskennt und Dir vor Ort am Objekt selber hilft!


----------



## gummimannzocker (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kein Zündfunken auf einem Zylinder.*

Hast recht.. wenn ich´s schonmal auseinander hab. sollte ich sonst noch etwas austauschen wenn er schon mal raus ist?


----------



## gummimannzocker (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kein Zündfunken auf einem Zylinder.*

Also ich find das da nicht soviel kompliziertes bei ist. ist glaube ich nicht viel anders als beim Roller oder so...und wodurch soll der Motorschaden verursacht werden, wenn der Vergaser nebenluft zieht? das merkt man doch sofort wenn man den Motor dann laufen hat...


----------



## ein Angler (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kein Zündfunken auf einem Zylinder.*

Hi
Ich würde die Kerzen auf jeden Fall erneuern.
Hat der Motor Wasser abbekommen. Das Kabel würde ich auf einen Bruch absuchen. Oder Überbrücken gleich am Ausgang vom Steuergerät. Zündspulen mal tauschen dann muss ja die intakte auch versagen. Und dann das Steuergerät prüfen lassen.
Andreas


----------



## gummimannzocker (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kein Zündfunken auf einem Zylinder.*

Kerzen sind nagelneu. Spulen sind i.o. hab die Stromzufuhr getauscht zum Test. Hatte Funken drauf. Zündkabel auch getauscht. alles i.o.

Wie Gesagt. Das Kabel das aus der cdi kommt, hat nicht genug Spannung drauf. Bruch ist nicht zu erkennen. Jedoch altersbedingte verfärbung des Kabels. Das andere aber auch. Ist trotzdem genug spannung drauf. Leider kann ich das Kabel nicht einfach austauschen. Ist eingegossen in der cdi...


----------



## ein Angler (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kein Zündfunken auf einem Zylinder.*

Hi Damit hast Du doch den Fehler erkannt.
Kabel kannst Du ab der cdi überbrücken in dem Du aus der KFZ Branche solche Quetschhülsen nimmst die man einfach auf das Kabel schraubt und eine Stitze die Seele anzapft.
Dann weißt Du genau was defekt ist.
Andreas


----------



## gummimannzocker (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kein Zündfunken auf einem Zylinder.*

Super.. kannte ich nicht. Dann kann ich zumindest überprüfen obs an dem besagten Kabel liegt, oder nicht.

Ansonsten muss ich tatsächlich die komplette cdi austauschen..
und die ist ja nicht wirklich günstig.


----------



## gummimannzocker (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kein Zündfunken auf einem Zylinder.*

Also hab das Kabel überbrückt. Hat aber nichts gebracht Kontakte hab ich auch nochmal überprüft. 

Mit Multimeter konnte ich beim durchziehen von der Lima kommend über 200V messen glaube ich. (wenn ich richtig gemessen habe.)

Allerdings gibt das cdi an die eine Spule nur minimal Spannung weiter.
Hab mir jetzt eine neue bestellt. Hoffe das es dann klappt.

...Vergaser hab ich heute rausgenommen. Hat 2 Min. gedauert. Hab ihn jetzt sauber und hab da gleich ne Frage. Das kleine Schwimmerventil, muss das mit der Gummispitze in richtung Schwimmer (also auf die Gabel drücken) oder in die entgegengesetzte Richtung? ist mir beim auseinander bauen rausgefallen. Konnte daher nicht erkennen wie sie vorher drinne war...


----------



## sipo (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kein Zündfunken auf einem Zylinder.*

hallo 

ich nochmal das ventil muss mit der gummispitze in richtung vergaser nicht richtung schwimmer


----------



## gummimannzocker (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kein Zündfunken auf einem Zylinder.*

alles klar..dank dir...


----------



## Marcel R (22. April 2014)

*AW: Kein Zündfunken auf einem Zylinder.*

Hallo habe bei meinem Ap das Selbe Problem,Zündfunke nur auf einem Zylinder,was war bei dir die Ursache.Gruß Marcel


----------

